# 2015 Fiat Ducato timing belt change and service



## Budgie (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi guys need timing belt change with new water pump plus major service done, had the van serviced through main fiat dealer from new, been quoted £1000 by fiat  the service guy said you need specialist tools and its a specialist  job blah blah and they use genuine fiat parts with 2 year guarantee on them, what do you knowledgeable lot think of the price and could anybody recommend somewhere in the North East or cumbria, thanks im advance


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 19, 2021)

There is nothing and no-one who speaks more utter tripe than the "service guy" at most garages!!

Throughout the country there are countless thousands of local specialist garages or even mechanics on the drive who are fully capable of doing a timing belt change.

The service, even a major mechanical service is such an easy job to do and on my Renault Master I had a full service including all filters, 2 x new rear brake callipers, a cambelt and auxiliary belt for a grand total of only £550.

My BMW daily driver, if I was to use a BMW dealer to carry out the servicing it would cost me £1,100 per annum whereas I use my local multi make garage and he does a far more thorough job and I have change out of £350.

Do a quick check on the internet for mobile mechanics, or multi make vehicle servicing and then have a darned good read of the reviews and go from there and pocket your money for a few cases of wine!


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 19, 2021)

.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 19, 2021)

Budgie said:


> Hi guys need timing belt change with new water pump plus major service done, had the van serviced through main fiat dealer from new, been quoted £1000 by fiat  the service guy said you need specialist tools and its a specialist  job blah blah and they use genuine fiat parts with 2 year guarantee on them, what do you knowledgeable lot think of the price and could anybody recommend somewhere in the North East or cumbria, thanks im advance


Hi mine's in right now, I'll let you know, indi garage


----------



## Snapster (Aug 19, 2021)

Timing belt using normal tools, about £350. Full service. Under £200. 
And I bet the garage quoted you minus vat!


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 19, 2021)

I recently had my first service done on my Ducato.
The first service being a small one.
I phoned the Fiat dealership in Falkirk.
I nearly choked on my cornflakes when they quoted £480 plus vat.
Went to Glasgow Motorhome repair centre £213.
They advertise on MMM.
And that included an extra litre of oil to carry for top up.

In case anyone is looking for them up here.






						Scotland's premier motorhome repair & service centre
					

For servicing, bodyshop work, mechanical repairs, maintenance & MOTs on all types of caravans and motorhomes, look no further than the Motorhome Repair Centre.




					www.motorhomerepaircentre.com


----------



## Snapster (Aug 19, 2021)

First service on our 2018 Ducato, at a Fiat professional dealer in France cost me under €400. (About £350.)


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 19, 2021)

Snapster said:


> First service on our 2018 Ducato, at a Fiat professional dealer in France cost me under €400. (About £350.)


I used to live in France and I knew of quite a lot of owners of Audi, Mercedes, BMW, Land Rover, Jaguar etc. etc. who used to come over to France on a free holiday as the amount they were saving on their servicing costs over having them done in the UK paid for the trip with in some cases quite a lot left over!!


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 19, 2021)

In Spain last year under 700 euro for cam belt and service at local garage


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 19, 2021)

SAme engine in iveco and its not that hard to do except on transverse donkeys, mine an inline was easy after the front panel came off, id say £350/400 should be about right.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Aug 20, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> SAme engine in iveco and its not that hard to do except on transverse donkeys, mine an inline was easy after the front panel came off, id say £350/400 should be about right.



Its pretty straightforward even on a transverse engine though there a few more things to take out the way.   Its an easier job than in most cars (I've done a fair few over the years) as there is more room. No excuse for charging more than you say.  Main dealers who quote figures like that make my blood boil.  A decent independent is the way to go!

Keith


----------



## Snapster (Aug 20, 2021)

We had the cam belt changed on our old Swift Royale, (1998 Fiat Ducato 2.5 tdi)  at a cam belt specialist in Kent, a few years ago ( JD Cambelts, Upstreet, near Canterbury) it cost us £300 and the owner lent us his car for the day. A very nice Jaguar S Type! 
If anybody is near Kent, I can recommend him.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2021)

I have to do one on my car, but there is only about an inch gap from the engine to inner wing, think I'm going to have to go on a very tight slimming plan.


----------



## pj650 (Aug 20, 2021)

I used Westmorland Garage, Durranhill Ind Est, Carlisle last December. About £300 cheaper than your quote for the same amount of work as you need.
The service history was a bit sketchy and we had only just bought the van so we wanted to know it was ok. The garage was recommended to us after our previous guy retired and sold up. 
Have used them twice now and happy with them.


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 20, 2021)

Budgie said:


> Hi guys need timing belt change with new water pump plus major service done, had the van serviced through main fiat dealer from new, been quoted £1000 by fiat  the service guy said you need specialist tools and its a specialist  job blah blah and they use genuine fiat parts with 2 year guarantee on them, what do you knowledgeable lot think of the price and could anybody recommend somewhere in the North East or cumbria, thanks im advance


After all of these replies, I actually wonder if Budgie is following his OP ?


----------



## Budgie (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes I am and thank you all, I am very grateful for all the advice on here, don't know how much you guys have saved me over the years, but well worth the subscription, think I,m going to find a good independent from now on.


----------



## Tweedy (Aug 23, 2021)

Millie Master said:


> There is nothing and no-one who speaks more utter tripe than the "service guy" at most garages!!
> 
> Throughout the country there are countless thousands of local specialist garages or even mechanics on the drive who are fully capable of doing a timing belt change.
> 
> ...


The service receptionists  at Springfield Motorhomes certainly does not talk tripe in fact they go out of their way to be helpful and  have always looked after my interests for the time I have used them. Having bought three Motorhomes from them over a period of ten years and I have ten years as a very satisfied customer. I really must comment on your statement that the service guy at most garages talks tripe, my working life was in the retail motor trade and been the after  sales manager ( used to be called service manager) for a large private retail company selling Mercedes Benz Car Truck and Van also Audi and VW Vehicles I always said and still maintain that the sales department sells you the first vehicle and the service department sells the you your next one. The Service guy as you call them in my case where both time served technicians and certainly did not talk tripe and on many occasions received  letters of thanks for their customer care. Occasionally something did not go as it should have done but it is the way that it is dealt with that matters making sure that the customer was kept fully in the picture of the circumstances and were also kept mobile with a loan car. I do agree that local garages do not charge the same labour rate per hour and yes do a good job and some of them most probably started their career at a main dealership serving there apprenticeship as a technician, one advantage they have is they usually speak direct to the customer. I am not saying that everyone gets it right all of the time but for you to say they talk utter tripe most of the time  is a very unfair statement unless you have been extremely unlucky.


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 23, 2021)

Tweedy said:


> The service receptionists  at Springfield Motorhomes certainly does not talk tripe in fact they go out of their way to be helpful and  have always looked after my interests for the time I have used them. Having bought three Motorhomes from them over a period of ten years and I have ten years as a very satisfied customer. I really must comment on your statement that the service guy at most garages talks tripe, my working life was in the retail motor trade and been the after  sales manager ( used to be called service manager) for a large private retail company selling Mercedes Benz Car Truck and Van also Audi and VW Vehicles I always said and still maintain that the sales department sells you the first vehicle and the service department sells the you your next one. The Service guy as you call them in my case where both time served technicians and certainly did not talk tripe and on many occasions received  letters of thanks for their customer care. Occasionally something did not go as it should have done but it is the way that it is dealt with that matters making sure that the customer was kept fully in the picture of the circumstances and were also kept mobile with a loan car. I do agree that local garages do not charge the same labour rate per hour and yes do a good job and some of them most probably started their career at a main dealership serving there apprenticeship as a technician, one advantage they have is they usually speak direct to the customer. I am not saying that everyone gets it right all of the time but for you to say they talk utter tripe most of the time  is a very unfair statement unless you have been extremely unlucky.



No matter what, I far prefer to save quite literally enormous amounts of my hard earned and go to small independent garages where I know I am dealing with people who care.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 23, 2021)

I was recently quoted £480 plus vat for a first small service on a fiat Ducato.
I just wonder what they would charge for the next large service in 2023.
How can they justify £576 for what amounts to not much more than a oil change.
15 years ago I put my Mercedes into a Mercedes dealership for a large service and was charged over £700. I have since never returned to a main dealer.
And here’s the big question, do I trust them, well no I don’t.
The cost of servicing cars in this country is disgraceful.
Anyway I finished up going to a Motorhome specialist who advertise in MMM and had the service done for £212 including an extra litre of oil for topups.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 23, 2021)

Folks there is more to a service than an oil/filter change, so filter/oil antifreeze top up, gearbox oil screen wash flued, front or rear hub bearings greased, brakes inspected, hand brake cable adjustment, top steering nylon bush oiled, back of road rims slight grease so they come off when required , tyre pressures set, ex sys looked at for corrosion and leaks, engine manigement readout, door locks oiled etc, well i do it like this, the rest can follow.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Folks there is more to a service than an oil/filter change, so filter/oil antifreeze top up, gearbox oil screen wash flued, front or rear hub bearings greased, brakes inspected, hand brake cable adjustment, top steering nylon bush oiled, *back of road rims slight grease so they come off when required , *tyre pressures set, ex sys looked at for corrosion and leaks, engine manigement readout, door locks oiled etc, well i do it like this, the rest can follow.


you’re having a laugh matey, road rims, do they still have them over on the green isle. Naw it’s alloys. So does that mean a wee discount for a tight Scots git then Trev.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 23, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> you’re having a laugh matey, road rims, do they still have them over on the green isle. Naw it’s alloys. So does that mean a wee discount for a tight Scots git then Trev.


Alloys are best white greased on flange or the bugger grow on the hubs.


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Folks there is more to a service than an oil/filter change.



Yes Trev. of course there is, but I don't think that our hard earned money should go towards a Mercedes, BMW, Audi etc. garage having to have a certain design and type of wall and floor tile etc.. or indeed the quite ridiculous hourly labour rates they are charging these days in the UK.
Hourly rates charged in other European countries are a mere fraction of those charged here in the UK!


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 23, 2021)

I have just been quoted by one garage £420 and another Garage £720.  for my 2.8 2002 Fiat Ducato Could I get it cheaper than £420, appreciate your comments, Thanks in advance


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 23, 2021)

David & Ann said:


> I have just been quoted by one garage £420 and another Garage £720.  for my 2.8 2002 Fiat Ducato Could I get it cheaper than £420, appreciate your comments, Thanks in advance


What exactly are you wanting doing for the £420?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 23, 2021)

It should be belt and pump change along with valve clearances cheaked.


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> It should be belt and *pump change* along with valve clearances cheaked.


Mine is a 2001 2.8 JTD and it still has the original pump, I have changed the belt regularly and the tension rollers twice but I have seen no reason to change the pump, but luckily it isn't driven by the cambelt


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 24, 2021)

Millie Master said:


> What exactly are you wanting doing for the £420?


Old age creeping up on me. Timing belt. Could it be done cheaper or is that the norm.


----------



## eddyt (Aug 24, 2021)

Millie Master said:


> There is nothing and no-one who speaks more utter tripe than the "service guy" at most garages!!
> 
> Throughout the country there are countless thousands of local specialist garages or even mechanics on the drive who are fully capable of doing a timing belt change.
> 
> ...


the official job time is 2.8 hours for timing belt. the water pump is 4.2 hours


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 24, 2021)

We paid about £500 at a local garage in Whitchurch felt we overpaid ? Won’t go back as they left the motorhome open on the forecourt and had a good look around inside the vehicle as well. The mechanic who worked for them was spot on, old school. 
They said they had CCTV but I pointed out once gone hard to find. If you live there it’s the one by the train station. Good mechanic owners are less desirable.


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Alloys are best white greased on flange or the bugger grow on the hubs.



So very true, once bitten twice shy!!


----------



## Drover (Aug 24, 2021)

Ours was done in Bury and that was £500 plus vat
Belt and pump 

It was before we bought it,


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 24, 2021)

Drover said:


> Ours was done in Bury and that was £500 plus vat
> Belt and pump
> 
> It was before we bought it,


How do you know, b inlaw bought a pergo which was ment to have a belt change, i looked and all bolts rusty and never been moved, two weeks later yep engine wrecked.


----------



## Drover (Aug 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> How do you know, b inlaw bought a pergo which was ment to have a belt change, i looked and all bolts rusty and never been moved, two weeks later yep engine wrecked.


I did check (being a mechanic in me youth)
Also included in the £1200 bill was a service and 4 tyres. Bought from a dealer ( only one for sale anywhere with a central kitchen) emmbee. 
Condition of sale by ourselfs. It was a one owner 7 year old @1300 miles.. ( old hippy who sadly passed away)
Only fault is the 240 system as I dont think it's ever been used... just tried the 240 volt boiler and that along with the 240 fridge bit dont work ....on a site with hook up in cornwall.  glad the electric was included as I dont need it ....though I did try.... grrrr 
 also just found on wiring diagram there are more fuses for boiler and fridge (240 side)...just got to find them...  found some in behind the drivers door pillar .... 
Ps....I say mechanic ,,,,,, not electrical....


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 24, 2021)

Whenever I have any of my vehicles serviced I always leave/put a tell tale mark across the joint lines of nuts, bolts, clips which I immediately check before I pay the bill.  On several occasions in the past I have discovered that the tell tale marks haven't been broken!!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 24, 2021)

I did not know hippy was gone, electrics for some can be a problem, just think of it as water in pipes for starters.


----------



## Budgie (Aug 24, 2021)

Just had two quotes back from recommended independent garages, one for £790 and the other for £810  for cambelt , water pump & full service, still a lot i thought but a bit of a saving on Fiat, have to bite the bullet and get it done I suppose


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 24, 2021)

Budgie said:


> Just had two quotes back from recommended independent garages, one for £790 and the other for £810  for cambelt , water pump & full service, still a lot i thought but a bit of a saving on Fiat, have to bite the bullet and get it done I suppose


Looks like I have been under charging for years, explains why im poor.


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 25, 2021)

Budgie said:


> Just had two quotes back from recommended independent garages, one for £790 and the other for £810  for cambelt , water pump & full service, still a lot i thought but a bit of a saving on Fiat, have to bite the bullet and get it done I suppose



Where do you live in the country, I only ask as there might be someone in our group who might just know of someone who will quote you a sensible price.  There are even some excellent mobile mechanics who will do your service and repairs on your own drive and generally speaking their prices are very sensible.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Looks like I have been under charging for years, explains why im poor.


Ah but rich in character Trev


----------



## Budgie (Aug 25, 2021)

Millie Master said:


> Where do you live in the country, I only ask as there might be someone in our group who might just know of someone who will quote you a sensible price.  There are even some excellent mobile mechanics who will do your service and repairs on your own drive and generally speaking their prices are very sensible.


Hi Miller Master thanks for your help,. were in Darlington, would be very grateful if someone can recommend a good mobile mechanic, had a quote from click mechanic found them online, think there just a website that farms work out and gets a bit of commission, they got back with a price of £614, which I thought was very good, but you didn't know who was doing the work until you accepted the offer, so reluctant to go ahead with no recommendation.


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 25, 2021)

Budgie said:


> Hi Miller Master thanks for your help,. were in Darlington, would be very grateful if someone can recommend a good mobile mechanic, had a quote from click mechanic found them online, think there just a website that farms work out and gets a bit of commission, they got back with a price of £614, which I thought was very good, but you didn't know who was doing the work until you accepted the offer, so reluctant to go ahead with no recommendation.



Well I have just done a quick search and these might find you a good mechanic https://www.clickmechanic.com/locations/darlington, there are also this one who has some very good reviews https://www.yell.com/biz/mobile-mechanic-2-u-stockton-on-tees-9954717/


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 30, 2021)

Just had mine back, cam belt & water pump (and it needed an Oxy sensor £100)    £706 indie garage.


----------



## Budgie (Aug 30, 2021)

Millie Master said:


> Well I have just done a quick search and these might find you a good mechanic https://www.clickmechanic.com/locations/darlington, there are also this one who has some very good reviews https://www.yell.com/biz/mobile-mechanic-2-u-stockton-on-tees-9954717/


Had two get  back to me,  one for £1100 for belt, waterpump, and full service  got back to him and said I had a quote of £1000 from fiat , he replied saying a genuine fiat cambelt kit is £520 !! and the Stockton mechanic replied saying the job needs specialist tools he didn't have and not something he normally does, this guy had loads of 5 star reviews, they must have been for changing oil. Had quite a few not even bother to quote.


----------

